# Monarch Model Company "dissolved" by Canadian Government?



## Rave (Jul 3, 2011)

Hope this doesn't mean Monarch is out of business...

https://www.ic.gc.ca/app/scr/cc/CorporationsCanada/fdrlCrpDtls.html?corpId=4448839

This news was originally posted in a thread called "Is This Real?" a couple of weeks ago. Some of you may have missed it because that thread title is kinda uninformative and doesn't describe the connection to Monarch. At the time it was first posted the Canadian Corp website said Monarch was "pending dissolution". Now its says it's been "dissolved" as of 7/21/2011.

Rave


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, let's hope that Mr. McKillop can keep doing what he does so well. 

It looks like an action by the gov't for not jumping through their bureaucratic hoops. Hopefully, it's just a matter of updating some paperwork. Perhaps the worst case would be the tax man demanding a few pounds of flesh. Which could be very bad indeed.

If it had to end today though, I think it's fair to say that Scott (if I may) and Monarch Model Co. have made quite a mark on the hobby. But hopefully Monarch will go on. The Cyclops looks fantastic and is next on my want list.


----------



## Rave (Jul 3, 2011)

Rondo said:


> It looks like an action by the gov't for not jumping through their bureaucratic hoops. Hopefully, it's just a matter of updating some paperwork.


Right...let's hope it's just paperwork.

I know there are a couple of board members who communicate regularly with Scott McKillop. Maybe they can shed some light.

Rave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Rave said:


> Right...let's hope it's just paperwork.
> 
> I know there are a couple of board members who communicate regularly with Scott McKillop. Maybe they can shed some light.
> 
> Rave


No worries or fears...it is just paperwork....
I just recently got the New Posters along with the Moon Suit and the Fly boxes from Monarch...
...and you can too...

















....Business as usual :thumbsup:

We need to concentrate on plastic models, not plastic model business dealings.:wave:

Mcdee


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

That would be a shame. Scott has produced some of the finest styrene figure kits. I would hate to see Monarch fold because of some government red tape.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I don't know anything about any companies legal issues but remember things like this happen for many reasons, when you legally change a company name for copyright / trade mark issues, move a company, change ownership, there are many reasons why companies names default. Experience tells me to not to get too excited till I see a closed sign. I don't believe anything till I either see the notarized document or hear it from the horse's mouth.
Rob


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

I emailed Scott when I saw the original thread about this. All he said in his comment to me was that it was 'nothing to worry about' so I don't know what any of this means other than that he is aware of what is happening, whatever that is.


So mcdougall, I read your comment* 'I just recently got the New Posters along with the Moon Suit and the Fly boxes from Monarch...
...and you can too...' 

*I would like to know how to get them for myself. 

Do we email Scott? 

Other than having originally joined the club, do we need to do anything else? 

Are these emailed to us as files, or sent to us as actual printed media?Thanks in advance for giving us the answers.


----------



## Rave (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info...I'll rest assured all is well with Monarch.

Rave


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Bruce...and to answer your question, just email Scott right here
[email protected]
and let him know what you want...Here's a link to what posters are availible...
...and YES...Printed Media!!!
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=330955
I got all 6 for $30.00 + shipping...
I believe he has a few of the Fly and Moon Suit mock ups availible also...but not many...he had them made up for Trade Shows like Wonderfest etc and are (in my books) very Rare!...Even if and when these kits are produced they will never have these dates on them again...so these will always be exceptional...
I guess it also is cool if you collect the boxes,as I do, for the artwork :thumbsup:
Cheers :thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will be glad when the Moon Suit is released, I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Me not want empty boxes. Me want Gorgo and Moon suit models.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

John P said:


> Me not want empty boxes. Me want Gorgo and Moon suit models.


All in good time John...all in good time....
....sheesh....tough crowd.....
Mcdee


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm glad to hear this doesn't bode ill for Monarch.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

I thought the moon suit was actually scheduled to come out before the GHOST ?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

RMC said:


> I thought the moon suit was actually scheduled to come out before the GHOST ?


No, at very best they were to be released at the same time, and that information comes from the early days of Monarch...








....a Great source of information and a Great Historical read is Todd Powell's Resin the Barbarian...Check it out... Todds' diligence to detail provide the reader with the early formative days before any Monarch kit had been released...
http://resinbarbarian.com/2009/07/11/more-with-monarch-models/
Here's a sentance from this cool Blog...
Monarch’s first kit, Nosferatu, should be on work benches in a few weeks. Two more – the Moon Suit and the Ghost of Castel-Maré – have been announced and should be available this fall or winter.










Keep in mind that this was written a while ago and the info is dated...
But thanks to Todd we have this informative peek into the past..:thumbsup:
Cool Work Todd!!!
Tooling costs on the Moon Suit put it on the shelf for a while and there were rumors that it might be axed altogether...
The only real date that I have ever heard mentioned by Scott was the recent announcement that it would be released in 2014









Mcdee


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

RMC said:


> I thought the moon suit was actually scheduled to come out before the GHOST ?


No.The Ghost was suppose to be his first kit.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Just received a parcel in the mail from Monarch today. It contained the six posters along with some unexpected and very special extras that Scott threw in to the box. The posters are beautiful and the extras made my day. "The King is alive. Long live the Monarch!"

Regards,
MattL


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Spockr said:


> Just received a parcel in the mail from Monarch today. It contained the six posters along with some unexpected and very special extras that Scott threw in to the box. The posters are beautiful and the extras made my day. "The King is alive. Long live the Monarch!"
> 
> Regards,
> MattL


Hear...Hear...

OK man...spill... what else did he send you!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Hear...Hear...
> 
> OK man...spill... what else did he send you!!!
> Mcdee


I could tell ya but then I'd hafta kill ya. And well I like ya to much ta hafta do that lad. Needless to say it was something I had never heard of on these boards and beauties 'they' are. Rather prefer ta keep it to mysel so as not ta spoil it for the rest a the blighters that might be orderin these lovelies from the King his Monarchness. (Spockr, tips his hat an backs out of the room)


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ohhhhh ...Those....
Musn't speak a word....so I'll just show ya...



























You never know what you may find in a box from Monarch.....
Mcdee
BWAHAHAHAHA


----------

